# Child proof aquarium hood?



## brettschoenleben (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone know of a way to child proof a hood? My son keeps getting into the aquarium and dipping his hands in there!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

hmmm....thats a tough one...

the only thing I think you could every try would be to buy a padlock and put two hooks on the tank...one on the lid, one on the tank and lock them together??? thats about all I can about


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

How old is your child?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to TFK!

What about one of those invisible fences?

Just kidding. Honestly, though, there's pretty much no thing as a childproof hood. Lighter hoods (plastic ones or glass canopies) are going to be easy for a little kid to remove while heavy wooden ones...well. He could do a lot of damage with that kind of thing. I honestly think the best things would be, if possible, to move the aquarium somewhere where he can't reach it or just try to teach him not to mess with the tank.


----------



## brettschoenleben (Feb 14, 2010)

He is 2 and very smart! I kinda want to keep it with in reach, because he likes to feed the fish himself. I give him the correct amount of food, and he tips it in! He loves his aquarium! I might try the latch and lock thing. Kinda like on a shed door! never thought of that!


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you pick him up to feed them?


----------



## brettschoenleben (Feb 14, 2010)

Ugh, I could but the kid weighs in at 42 pounds. the less I pick him up, the better on my back!!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

My Mother found a Willow switch very good a child proofing nearly evrything.:roll: It was nearly always reserved for me, while my three sisters could get away with murder. Why ,,They even blamed stuff on me I didn't do just to see mom go fetch the switch.:evil:


----------



## brettschoenleben (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice! I know the feeling, I am the only Male in my family. I had 3 younger sisters growing up. If they screwed up, it was my fault because I should have set a better example! 

But, I am a pretty good person now because of it. Lead by example. I am a Department Manager for a local Grocery chain here and everyone on my crew is older than me with the exception of like 2 of them!!


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Maybe you could tell your child that he has to ask you before touching the aquarium, and see if that works. IMO, putting the aquarium out of his reach will do more to harm than help, because he might try to reach the aquarium by climbing on whatever is holding it up, and that can only lead to a smashed aquarium, water everywhere, fish flopping on the floor, and a very unhappy day for you. Does your son constantly watch the aquarium? You could put it somewhere out of his sight, but in the sight of you and visitors to your house if he doesn't. But I don't think there really is a way to child proof your hood.


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

My daughter has autism, which is one of the reasons I got a fish tank to begin with, so I can understand your issues (she's 4 but about the equivalent of a 2 yo)

Personally, I think having the fish is great therapy for her. I have the tanks (cause I have two now!) where she can reach them. Because she loves to feed them. Having her touch the different types of food and textures has been great for her since she has a lot of sensory issues (it wasn't great to start with!)...

Then there was the issue when I found half the food dumped into the tank!!! Luckly I caught it in time and got it out before the goldfish gorged themselves!

I can't say that there is a way to child proof the tanks, but make sure that you have time that he can dip his hands in there, and can see and watch the fish. If you make it more assessible for him, the facination will wear off sooner. 

So I say as long as his hands are clean and there is no danger to the fish, let him play with supervision, and eventually he wont want to and will move on to something else. Forbid it and he will become overly obsessed with it, as you know kids like to push parents buttons!

I know everyone has their own opinions.... this is mine take it or leave it, but good luck!


----------

